# Hornets Fans!??!!



## ymachado (Jun 4, 2003)

Where are you Hornets fans?????

No comments on pre-season games??


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

id love to comment on the preseason, but id more or else be talking to myself. the game tomorrow is televised, so i'll definately be writing my thoughts after the game.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> id love to comment on the preseason, but id more or else be talking to myself. the game tomorrow is televised, so i'll definately be writing my thoughts after the game.


If you could, please keep an eye on the guy on my avatar (Alex Garcia).


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Where is the game tonight televised? I was at the Dallas game on Wednesday. Pretty good showing for a first preseason game. JR Smith was fantastic, scoring 19 points and hitting 4 of 7 3 pointers. He still needs a lot of work on defense, but actually played defense OK. He is a hustler and very poised for a 19 year old. Garcia struggled in the first half, but palyed better in the 2nd half. He had some nice assists and actually 3 blocks. His shooting was erratic. Lee Nailon was impressive off the bench and appears to have improved his defense a little. BD and Big Cat looked very good. Wesley and Rogers did not play due to hamstring injuries. PJ looked fresh and played some 5. Pickett did not show much. Harrington and Fowlkes did nothing to move up and likely will be gone soon. Williams and Johnsen did not play. Chris Andersen has a motor and can jump. He had 3 blocks. However, he cannot shoot at all.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Where is the game tonight televised? I was at the Dallas game on Wednesday. Pretty good showing for a first preseason game. JR Smith was fantastic, scoring 19 points and hitting 4 of 7 3 pointers. He still needs a lot of work on defense, but actually played defense OK. He is a hustler and very poised for a 19 year old. Garcia struggled in the first half, but palyed better in the 2nd half. He had some nice assists and actually 3 blocks. His shooting was erratic. Lee Nailon was impressive off the bench and appears to have improved his defense a little. BD and Big Cat looked very good. Wesley and Rogers did not play due to hamstring injuries. PJ looked fresh and played some 5. Pickett did not show much. Harrington and Fowlkes did nothing to move up and likely will be gone soon. Williams and Johnsen did not play. Chris Andersen has a motor and can jump. He had 3 blocks. However, he cannot shoot at all.


Thanks for the summary. I know Bristow is really high on Garcia and my bet is that he makes the team. If Pickett can just relax and let the game come to him it would be so much easier for him. I read he was too hyper and made too many mistakes. He can make up for it tonight against the Bulls. I also read West has added onto his game which is good to hear. It will be interesting to see if Nailon can have another good game. My biggest fear is that we don't have enough offense, even with Wesley. You can play good defense but you have to score. Does Anderson have any offensive moves?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

nevermind, the game wasnt televised as i thought it would be. i was going off nba.com saying that csn was picking the game up and figured it wouldve been shown on one of the nbas channels on my tv. I'd really like to see one of these NO preseason games tho, theyve showed like 10 games so far and the hornets havent been involved in one.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

"raises BOTH hands!"


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> If you could, please keep an eye on the guy on my avatar (Alex Garcia).


Hey you know a kid named Guillerme Russo that used to stay out there? Thats my little homie.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

this hornet board is just a sad story..its not like you guys even suck.. i mean you have 2 stars in your team...and jamal would make it 3....but ..but....its just sad


----------

